
Boston Dynamics’ “Spot” bots pulling a truck [video] - miduil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnWolLQSZic
======
BaconJuice
That's incredible! How is each robot getting so much grip to pull that much
weight with those tiny legs hitting the ground?

